# Puritan Prayers...Valley of Vision...AMEN!



## blhowes

Jeff Bartel let me know about the Valley of Vision (thanks, Jeff). What a blessing! Check it out!

...and the argument(s) against using pre-written prayers during a worship service are...

*The Deeps*
Lord Jesus, give me a deeper repentance, a horror of sin, a dread of its approach. Help me chastely to flee it and jealously to resolve that my heart shall be Thine alone.

Give me a deeper trust, that I may lose myself to find myself in Thee, the ground of my rest, the spring of my being. Give me a deeper knowledge of Thyself as saviour, master, lord, and king. Give me deeper power in private prayer, more sweetness in Thy Word, more steadfast grip on its truth. Give me deeper holiness in speech, thought, action, and let me not seek moral virtue apart from Thee. 

Plough deep in me, great Lord, heavenly husbandman, that my being may be a tilled field, the roots of grace spreading far and wide, until Thou alone art seen in me, Thy beauty golden like summer harvest, Thy fruitfulness as autumn plenty. 

I have no master but Thee, no law but Thy will, no delight but Thyself, no wealth but that Thou givest, no good but that Thou blessest, no peace but that Thou bestowest. I am nothing but that Thou makest me. I have nothing but that I receive from Thee. I can be nothing but that grace adorns me. Quarry me deep, dear Lord, and then fill me to overflowing with living water.


----------



## ReformedDave

Max McLean has recorded this great collect and has done a fine job.


----------



## blhowes

ReformedDave said:


> Max McLean has recorded this great collect and has done a fine job.


Thanks, Dave. 
Here's a sample. He did a fine job indeed.


----------



## Arch2k

Just an FYI, Here's a few more threads on the subject:

*Valley of Vision set to music* 

*Reformed / Presbyterian Prayer Book? *

*Written Prayers *

*Valley of Vision available as read by Max McLean *

*Books for the prayer closet *


----------



## Blueridge Believer

Thanks for posting that brother! It was a blessing.


----------



## blhowes

Jeff_Bartel said:


> Just an FYI, Here's a few more threads on the subject:...


----------



## blhowes

Blueridge reformer said:


> Thanks for posting that brother! It was a blessing.


----------



## Davidius

thanks! I did not know that this is available online.


----------



## BobVigneault

My wife got me the VOV for Christmas. It is a wonderful tool for transporting ones mind into a more heavenly disposition.


----------



## pilgrim2

*V of V*

My Wife got me a i-pod from R.C.Sprouls book store and it was pre-loaded with the V of V by Max. Its awesome!


----------

